# Help with identifying my new bag.



## whiteowlonfire (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi can you take a look at this... http://i54.tinypic.com/sy5izm.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/2el9i5v.jpg http://i56.tinypic.com/313rjvr.jpg


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks very nice, it's desisnged for carrying, but where is the strap or for the cart. holds a lot of stuff


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a bag used to hold clubs in stores or pro shops where people are fitted for clubs. That's the reason it has such odd club dividers, logos, and wheels. It's a nice bag, but I think it would be fairly cumbersome for the average person. Also, I'd hope you're a pretty good player if you plan on going to the course with a bag that is virtually a staff bag, you might get some funny looks.


----------



## whiteowlonfire (Nov 1, 2010)

WindyDayz said:


> It's a bag used to hold clubs in stores or pro shops where people are fitted for clubs. That's the reason it has such odd club dividers, logos, and wheels. It's a nice bag, but I think it would be fairly cumbersome for the average person. Also, I'd hope you're a pretty good player if you plan on going to the course with a bag that is virtually a staff bag, you might get some funny looks.


thanks for informing me. and yes I'm good enough to have a caddy carry it for me into the clubhouse. jk.


----------

